# Golden Retriever Rescued in California



## Goldylover2 (May 1, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2OVME37PcOk
I can't figure out how to get the video up..Someone please fix it..


----------



## thomas&betts (May 13, 2014)

*AWESOME VIDEO!* Thanks for the post. You made my night!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I think it was posted couple times so far but never mind it is worth watching, thanks for sharing
You have to be sure that text between 



[/CENTER]


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

What a great video to show how amazing rescue organizations are. Lots of tears here.


----------

